# Canon mirrorless and dual pixel autofocus



## photoflyer (Apr 5, 2020)

This image (heavily cropped) was shot from 45 meters away on a T7i with a 100-4005 5.6   L Mark II and a 2x telconverter making it a whopping 1280mm.....at  the minimum F 11 (hand held BTW and I changed a couple of numbers on the plate). 

At that f stop autofocus does not work through the viewfinder but it does in live view.  This got me to wondering, do the new Canon mirrorless cameras use Dual Pixel Autofocus all the time as they are effectively in continuous live view?  If so, that is clinches it the next time I am in the market for a new body.

Also, this is a testament to the image stabilization in the lens.


----------

